
Wolves change rivers- Management principles inspired by nature - reyherb
https://businessmellow.wordpress.com/2016/04/11/wolves-change-rivers-how-nature-can-inspire-business-and-management/
======
dalke
[http://warnercnr.colostate.edu/ess-news-and-events/news-
head...](http://warnercnr.colostate.edu/ess-news-and-events/news-
headlines/935-conservationists-crying-wolf-new-study-shows-yellowstone-s-
ecosystem-dynamics-more-complex-than-trophic-cascade) \- "Conservationists
Crying Wolf? New Study Shows Yellowstone’s Ecosystem Dynamics More Complex
than Trophic Cascade"

"Our results contribute to a growing body of evidence showing that changes in
growth of woody deciduous plants following the reintroduction of wolves cannot
be explained by the trophic cascade model alone"

